# Maple Cutting Board



## BarbS (Jul 17, 2013)

My daughter requested a 'big' cutting board (last Christmas.. ah-hemmm.)
Her birthday is coming up, and I never found the perfect thick piece of wood I wanted to do a massive cutting board from, so she has to settle for this instead. It's thin, but will work for breads. Too big for my light tent! 22" long. This wood was from tnhunter. Maybe I'll do a 4/4 cutting board for her later.

[attachment=27835]


----------



## phinds (Jul 17, 2013)

It may be thin, but it's beautiful !


----------



## BarbS (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks! I think she'll like it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2013)

I predict a nice fresh load of bread or something coming your way for that - very nice.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 19, 2013)

That's beautiful Barb  for the style I think the thickness is perfect. Outstanding


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2013)

Barb, I keep coming back to this- I really like the shape and love the wood!!!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> That's beautiful Barb  for the style I think the thickness is perfect. Outstanding



Seconded. I think the thickness is perfect for the shape and size the board is. Like Mike, I keep coming back to look at it. I like it!


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow!!! It's too pretty to use! I'd have a hard time cutting anything on that beautiful piece of timber.....I can see tears welling up from having a knife cut on the surface....


Scott (it's a work of art) B


----------



## BarbS (Jul 20, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Wow!!! It's too pretty to use! I'd have a hard time cutting anything on that beautiful piece of timber.....I can see tears welling up from having a knife cut on the surface....
> Scott (it's a work of art) B



Thanks everybody. It's "all in the wood!" Making a cutting board from outstanding wood is always a problem with people not wanting to damage it with knives. The only solution is to 'use' one side and keep one side 'for show!'


----------

